# Help with student who is very slow to warm up.



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

do they allow practice before the rounds? i know when i shot Nationals we were allowed to shoot practice before our line time started.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

The issue is likely mental. It is normal to over calibrate/over aim/over control shots for many folks. After they see how crappy it's working they remember to let go and just shoot the shot.


----------



## Desert_Rat (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes, they give them 2-3 ends to warm up. Not enough time for her. 

I was actually thinking more about this on my drive in to work this morning. How about during our weekly training session, starting off with a few single-arrow shoot-offs instead of 3 or 4 three-arrow warm ups. Basically going up to the line after stretching out and shooting one arrow. Maybe we can bet a soda or something. With her knowing that this is not simply a "throw away" practice shot, she might settle down and get serious quicker.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

there should be no throw away arrows and telling her this arrow counts more than others is gonna make her try to control the shot.i completely agree with Slicer its mental.You have to install in her every arrow complete focus not this one counts and this one doesnt.thats ingraining bad mental habits.


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

i had the same problem.i started the one arrow a day for a couple weeks.it helped me improve my focus knowing that was my only arrow so i had to make it my best arrow..


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Sound to me like your student is "outcome" goal based. You need to redirect her to a "process" goal based. She is more worried about what is sticking in the target than how it gets there. 

Help her set a short range goal to be able to make every shot using proper technique. Since you are her coach - it's your job to help get her there. Keep it Simple Smart. 

.02


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Does she think it's a problem?

Is she a serious archer and really interested in improving? 

Age?

Are her parents involved in archery?

Is this typical of the way she approaches other parts of her life?

I hate working with kids. I don't have the patience for it. Bless those of you who do!

Allen


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

There is a reason that ninjas' used to train with a bow for a couple years without being given an arrow.
Get her on a blank bale and coach her through it. Use a bow with no sight attached.


----------



## sunburn (Jan 29, 2013)

Is it possible her shot sequence is not ingrained in to "muscle memory " and it is taking her a few shots to remind her body what it needs to do. If this is the case get her on a good dose of daily blind bale and have her write down her shot cycle and tape it to her bow and or wrist guard. Have it read it every shot and follow the process. This will help build up memory and as sub mentioned will help transition to a process oriented shot.


----------

